# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  .17 too small for Wallabies?

## Kumoe

Quick question:

I have a Savage .17 - too small for Wallabies?
Don't want them to suffer at all.

They are a bit small for the 7mm08 though. 

Better to get another calibre?



Scott.

----------


## Gibo

Some shoot them with magnums. .17 will be sweet if you hit em right like anything shot placement is the key

----------


## StrikerNZ

You might get away with it for a while, but in reality it's not going to be enough.

I used my old .17hmr on a couple of trips after roos and while being very careful of shot placement, with shots all inside 100 and a reasonable number dropped well, we still had a couple that got up and ran again.. not so good. As you said, don't want them to suffer at all, so that's probably your answer. I upscaled to 223 shortly after, haven't looked back since.

204, 223, 243 is the sweet spot for a wallaby calibre. 7mm08 will do the job fine, but 223 would do just as well in my opinion.

Cheers

----------


## Spudattack

Probably be fine for the half back and maybe some of the backline, for the rest and especially the tight forwards i would use something a bit heavier!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Get a new gun, good reason for it.

----------


## PerazziSC3

shot quite a few with the .17, bang flop. but those are north island ones which are a bit smaller

----------


## gadgetman

Well the 243 worked well so the 7mm08 would work too. But you really need a new rifle don't you.  :Wink: 

Stick to the script and go for it.

----------


## puku

Hell I was going to take the wsm when I went up there.  Surely they can't be TOO dead

----------


## Munsey

I did quite a bit of wallaby shooting , it was not uncommon to get on to a deer or pig while on the hill . So  personally I think 223 perfect.

----------


## Shearer

If you have to use a .17 use the 20gn hollow point projectiles. They are tougher and will penetrate better. Stay within 100m and don't shoot them in the guts.

----------


## longrange308

300 grains of lapua lead if you want a real smack down :Thumbsup:

----------


## outdoorlad

I think a .17 is to small for Roo's, better off with something bigger

----------


## Ackley

I don't know about 17 rimfires but an Ackely Hornet or any of the other 17 centrefires are quite exceptable loaded with the right projectile. Forget about the plastic tip pojectiles as they are too fragile. To be effective on roos, and I'm talking about eastern greys which are bigger than wallabys, a hollow point like the Hornardy 25gn projectile is the go. I've shot 100's and find them excellent. The bergers could also be ok but I have never bothered to try them out as the Hornardy work well.

----------


## Gunzrrr

I was about to say that the .17HMR (20gr load) is fine as I have used them heaps around Rotorua but I see you are from Dunedin. If you are shooting down there, you tend to shoot way longer distances and bigger animals. Even though wallabies don't have a big engine, no one likes seeing an animal limping off to find cover. Sounds like the perfect excuse to get a .204 or .223 ... keep safe in the hills.

----------


## username

17 too small. Use your 7-08 if its suppressed its a perfect wallaby shooter. 

But if u need to justify a new rifle. 7-08 is a ridiculous overkill and 17hmr is way too small

----------


## Gapped axe

Have shot shit loads with a 22lr around the Rotorua lakes

----------


## kiwi39

> I was about to say that the .17HMR (20gr load) is fine as I have used them heaps around Rotorua but I see you are from Dunedin. If you are shooting down there, you tend to shoot way longer distances and bigger animals. Even though wallabies don't have a big engine, no one likes seeing an animal limping off to find cover. Sounds like the perfect excuse to get a .204 or .223 ... keep safe in the hills.


a 223 shld be standard issue in every gun cabinet in the country 
 :Grin:   :Thumbsup: 


Tim

----------


## username

I just brought a 223 for wallabies. its lambing so i cant get on to the farm to use it yet :Sad:

----------


## GravelBen

> Have shot shit loads with a 22lr around the Rotorua lakes


Bet they don't grow to 30kg up there though  :Wink:

----------


## puku

> I just brought a 223 for wallabies. its lambing so i cant get on to the farm to use it yet


I thought you bought that RUM for the wallabies

----------


## username

I will definitely be exploding some roo's with that too!

----------


## Gunzrrr

> Have shot shit loads with a 22lr around the Rotorua lakes


I agree with the post above and think a .22lr is too small. Put it this way ... would you like to be shot with a .223 or a .308. Or put it another way ... less weight wasn't the only reason why the US military adopted .223 ... it took 2-3 guys to carry the *wounded*.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

The ones around Roto Vegas are tiny... We shot some last year and even the Hm2 was plenty on them.

The Wallabys down south are much bigger and unless you are within a reasonable range then it's a touch too small... They also look a lot flightier than the ones in Vegas that sit there whilst you reload....

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

In aus it's a 222 minimum. but lets just say that a lot of people have been known to use a .22 with plenty of effect

----------


## oneipete

17hmr is plenty for the ones around Tauranga.just loads of little ones.  Anything bigger a .223 or .243 would be more ideal.

----------

